# EXHAUST ??



## Whitestunna (Dec 1, 2005)

So what exhaust should i get i know you have that greddy sp2 system, i was wondering if anyone has it and it sounds. Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

I have it and its quiet till you really get on it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I installed a Greddy system for a customer a while back. thing sounds very similar to the 350Z.. Awesome sound from it, and it's not that loud. install was very easy too compared to some of the others I'd had to deal with.


----------

